# ¿Se liga mucho o es fácil echarse novia en Málaga, Alicante, Valencia o en Canarias?



## manolillo (4 Abr 2008)

Joer... mirando las páginas de internet de Meetic y similares, hablando con la gente o visitando algunas ciudades de la costa mediterránea o las islas, que he comentado... me doy cuenta que por estas zonas hay muchísima más proporción de mujeres que por otras partes de la España profunda (Castilla León, La Rioja, ciertas partes de Castilla la Mancha, País Vasco, Aragón, etc).

Yo conozco casos y me han comentado historias de que los marroquies ligan o tienen novias españolas en Málaga por ejemplo... y sin embargo los marroquies que viven en la España profunda, pues no se comen un rosco con las Españolas.

Sinceramente mi opinión es que en las ciudades de la costa Mediterránea de nuestro país, como puedan ser Málaga, Alicante, Valencia, otras o de las Islas Canarias... es mucho más fácil echarse novia española o ligar con chicas de Spain, que en otros lugares de nuestra península...

¿Vosotros que opinais, que opinan los que viven en estas ciudades sobre este tema?

Porque lamentablemente he oído muchos comentarios de ciertas ciudades españolas de la España interior... donde echarse novia española o ligar con chicas de aquí, es poco menos que "misión imposible"...


----------



## BOFH (4 Abr 2008)

En Valencia doy fe de que no y menos de las que me gustan a mi (y eso que no soy especiamente exigente en cuanto al fisico).


Saludines...


----------



## autsaider (4 Abr 2008)

manolillo dijo:


> Joer... mirando las páginas de internet de Meetic y similares, hablando con la gente o visitando algunas ciudades de la costa mediterránea o las islas, que he comentado... me doy cuenta que por estas zonas hay muchísima más proporción de mujeres que por otras partes de la España profunda (Castilla León, La Rioja, ciertas partes de Castilla la Mancha, País Vasco, Aragón, etc).
> 
> Yo conozco casos y me han comentado historias de que los marroquies ligan o tienen novias españolas en Málaga por ejemplo... y sin embargo los marroquies que viven en la España profunda, pues no se comen un rosco con las Españolas.
> 
> ...



Lo que ocurre en las zonas costeras, sobre todo en verano, es que hay mujeres extranjeras. Es decir mujeres que no son españolas. Y que ademas estan de vacaciones. Entonces claro que se folla mas en la Manga o en Ibiza que en Albacete.


----------



## autsaider (4 Abr 2008)

BOFH dijo:


> En Valencia doy fe de que no y menos de las que me gustan a mi (y eso que no soy especiamente exigente en cuanto al fisico).
> 
> Saludines...



Macho si en Valencia o Murcia empezamos desde el principio en nivel "expert", en Euskadi lo hacen en nivel "ultraexpert".


----------



## manolillo (4 Abr 2008)

Tico dijo:


> Lo que ocurre en las zonas costeras, sobre todo en verano, es que hay mujeres extranjeras. Es decir mujeres que no son españolas. Y que ademas estan de vacaciones. Entonces claro que se folla mas en la Manga o en Ibiza que en Albacete.



Por desgracia... en Albacete se liga bastante poco con chicas autóctonas.

En la ciudad de la cuchillería... es más fácil conseguir el premio nobel... que salir con una chica española en condiciones y además guapa-atractiva...


----------



## manolillo (4 Abr 2008)

BOFH dijo:


> En Valencia doy fe de que no y menos de las que me gustan a mi (y eso que no soy especiamente exigente en cuanto al fisico).
> 
> 
> Saludines...




Conozco algo Valencia. Y la verdad es que por allí se ven bastante más tías que por otras zonas de España.

Si con las mujeres que hay en Valencia capital, en esta no se liga mucho... En otras zonas de España, hace años que muchos hombres se "han muerto de hambre"... 

Por lo que conozco y lo que me han comentado... en el tema de las mujeres, Valencia, está muchísimo mejor que muchas zonas de España.


----------



## josemazgz (4 Abr 2008)

Tico dijo:


> Macho si en Valencia o Murcia empezamos desde el principio en nivel "expert", *en Euskadi *lo hacen en nivel "ultraexpert".



<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/SqxqsvTYiHg&hl=es"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/SqxqsvTYiHg&hl=es" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


----------



## Albertini (4 Abr 2008)

La prox gran reforma tiene que ser legalizar y crear un convenion de la prostitucion, al paso que vamos van a faltar putas ...


----------



## manolillo (4 Abr 2008)

Tico dijo:


> Macho si en Valencia o Murcia empezamos desde el principio en nivel "expert", en Euskadi lo hacen en nivel "ultraexpert".




Con todo el respeto del mundo... varias fuentes me han informado y he leído en foros donde los vascos opinaban... que en San Sebastián, la cosa de ligar o echarse novia "tipical hispanis", está realmente chungo...


----------



## manolillo (4 Abr 2008)

josemazgz dijo:


> <object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/SqxqsvTYiHg&hl=es"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/SqxqsvTYiHg&hl=es" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>




Joséma... en Zaragoza capital... este tema de las mujeres, no está muy bollante... pero tampoco está en zona crítica.

En Valencia está mejor que en la ciudad maña.


----------



## josemazgz (4 Abr 2008)

manolillo dijo:


> Joséma... en Zaragoza capital... este tema de las mujeres, no está muy bollante... pero tampoco está en zona crítica.
> 
> En Valencia está mejor que en la ciudad maña.



Ahora hace muuuuuuuuuucho que no salgo a ver que se pilla, pero en mis años mozos, era una odisea darle una alegría al cimbrel.


----------



## autsaider (4 Abr 2008)

manolillo dijo:


> Con todo el respeto del mundo... varias fuentes me han informado y he leído en foros donde los vascos opinaban... que en San Sebastián, la cosa de ligar o echarse novia "tipical hispanis", está realmente chungo...



Si a eso mismo es a lo que me refiero. Si follar en Murcia o en Valencia (sin pagar) es muy poco usual, hacerlo en Euskadi menos aun.


----------



## autsaider (4 Abr 2008)

josemazgz dijo:


> <object height="355" width="425">
> 
> <embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/SqxqsvTYiHg&hl=es" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" height="355" width="425"></object>



¡JUAS!


----------



## manolillo (4 Abr 2008)

josemazgz dijo:


> Ahora hace muuuuuuuuuucho que no salgo a ver que se pilla, pero en mis años mozos, era una odisea darle una alegría al cimbrel.



Pues ahora por lo visto, está un poco mejor. Siempre que sea con extranjeras.

El tema de las nacionales en Zaragoza, es una lotería... igual buscas mucho durante largo tiempo y no encuentras nada. Que igual hay gente que ha tenido suerte.

Un hombre en edad de merecer, en Zaragoza, si quiere ligar con españolas... las más "cariñosas" y más accesibles son las divorciadas y solteras de casi 40 o de 40 años.

En la ciudad maña, las mujeres que merecen la pena, están "pilladas" ya.


----------



## luarca84 (4 Abr 2008)

veniros pa asturias, que con la tontería de escanciar sidra  ....


----------



## chicken (4 Abr 2008)

manolillo dijo:


> Pues ahora por lo visto, está un poco mejor. Siempre que sea con extranjeras.
> 
> El tema de las nacionales en Zaragoza, es una lotería... igual buscas mucho durante largo tiempo y no encuentras nada. Que igual hay gente que ha tenido suerte.
> 
> ...



¿Y esas solteras de 40 años son las típicas "solteronas" que están como locas por pillar un tío o se han quedado así porque son muy exigentes?


----------



## manolillo (4 Abr 2008)

luarca84 dijo:


> veniros pa asturias, que con la tontería de escanciar sidra  ....



Pues por la tierra de Fernando Alonso, no lo sé como irá la cosa...

Pero por Galicia, me han dicho algún buen comentario. ¿Hay algún hombre por aquí de Galicia, que nos informe mejor de como está la cosa por la costa gallega?

Supongo que por el interior de Galicia... el tema del ligoteo estará chunguillo, ¿pero por la costa gallega, como está el tema?


----------



## luarca84 (4 Abr 2008)

Dani_rodri dijo:


> ¿Y esas solteras de 40 años son las típicas "solteronas" que están como locas por pillar un tío o se han quedado así porque son muy exigentes?



Tal vez son las divorciadas cuyo marido las ha cambiado por una de 25-30


----------



## RedSixLima (4 Abr 2008)

manolillo dijo:


> Sinceramente mi opinión es que en las ciudades de la costa Mediterránea de nuestro país, como puedan ser Málaga, Alicante, Valencia, otras o de las Islas Canarias... es mucho más fácil echarse novia española o ligar con chicas de Spain, que en otros lugares de nuestra península...



En Barcelona, casi imposible. No recuerdo que ninguno de mis amigos tuviera novia o follara regularmente. De los 14 a los 28, nada de nada.

R6L


----------



## autsaider (4 Abr 2008)

Un metodo objetivo para hacerse una idea acerca de la dificultad de echar un polvo consiste en informarse acerca de los prostibulos de la zona. Yo hace tiempo lei al respecto.

Es en el Pais Vasco donde esta la mayor densidad de putiferios de España. Ademas todos los vascos que conozco (incluyendo guaperas) me lo han confirmado que alli es muy dificil.


----------



## rory (4 Abr 2008)

Tico dijo:


> Un metodo objetivo para hacerse una idea acerca de la dificultad de echar un polvo consiste en informarse acerca de los prostibulos de la zona. Yo hace tiempo lei al respecto.
> 
> Es en el Pais Vasco donde esta la mayor densidad de putiferios de España. Ademas todos los vascos que conozco (incluyendo guaperas) me lo han confirmado que alli es muy dificil.



Te lo confirmo. En Euskadi se liga menos que en Marte. Culquier sitio es mejor, aunque hay que decir que Santander también es complicado.

L rudeza de carácter y el increíble desdén de las vascas por los vasquitos, produce dos resultados

a: un miedo atroz al sexo femenino a la vez que una misogínia galopante. Sentenciado de por vida a follar en putis y a casarse con alguna cubana.

b: un sexto sentido para "buscar el agua en el desierto". Es salir a otras provincias o países y ligar con todo lo que se mueve.

A mí me pasó lo segundo y me ha ido muy bien.

Mi record son 4 jacas que me propusieron conocer su habitación en cuestión de una semana. Jijijiji Y no miento. Me quedé con la quinta.


----------



## luarca84 (4 Abr 2008)

Tico dijo:


> Un metodo objetivo para hacerse una idea acerca de la dificultad de echar un polvo consiste en informarse acerca de los prostibulos de la zona. Yo hace tiempo lei al respecto.
> 
> Es en el Pais Vasco donde esta la mayor densidad de putiferios de España. Ademas todos los vascos que conozco (incluyendo guaperas) me lo han confirmado que alli es muy dificil.



¿Estará la kale borroka provocada por una acumulación de testosterona:?


----------



## esto ya no es lo que era (4 Abr 2008)

En Toledo hay muchas guarrillas.


----------



## colapso-pero-ya (4 Abr 2008)

BOFH dijo:


> En Valencia doy fe de que no y menos de las que me gustan a mi (y eso que no soy especiamente exigente en cuanto al fisico).
> 
> 
> Saludines...



doy fe también


----------



## YERAY-CANARIO (5 Abr 2008)

Dejaros de gilipolleces y pasar del prodcuto nacional.

Este pais esta lleno de sudamericanas y de europeas del este que les gustan follar en la primera cita. Las mejores las brasileñas y las colombianas, joder eso si es follar.

p.d. nada de putas que cobren, que no hace falta ok


----------



## autsaider (5 Abr 2008)

YERAY-CANARIO dijo:


> Dejaros de gilipolleces y pasar del prodcuto nacional.
> 
> Este pais esta lleno de sudamericanas y de europeas del este que les gustan follar en la primera cita. Las mejores las brasileñas y las colombianas, joder eso si es follar.
> 
> p.d. nada de putas que cobren, que no hace falta ok



¿Tu novia es española?


----------



## VivaTaylorRain (5 Abr 2008)

Y que me decis de esta prueba fehaciente?
http://www.levante-emv.com/seccione...OCIEDAD-vascos-quieren-ligar-como-valencianos


----------



## autsaider (5 Abr 2008)

La verdad que es raro que no aparezcan las viboras a repetirnos una vez mas que en España se hincha a follar todo el que quiere.


----------



## colapso-pero-ya (5 Abr 2008)

Tico dijo:


> La verdad que es raro que no aparezcan las viboras a repetirnos una vez mas que en España se hincha a follar todo el que quiere.



espero que, al conocerme, no penseis que hago el trollete aunque, a veces, efectivamente, lo haga

confundimos ligar con follar y, más aún, con follar en la primera cita

ligar se liga en todas partes (bueno, en Euskadi menos, jajaj...)
lo que no podeis (podemos) esperar es tropezar con una española, natural de nuestro lugar natal y/o de residencia y follarnosla el primer dia que la conocemos

bueno, esperable, visto lo visto, es... lo que no me parece es *REALISTA* (no sabeis en que país vivís??)

y no entro en motivos
solo comentar que evidentemente (y por lo que se está leyendo por aquí) las mujeres se "desmadran" (es decir follan en la primera cita) con gentes que no conocen de nada (o, para ser más exactos, con hombres que, creen , no van a volver a ver en su P... vida)

luego, seguramente, nuestra actitud (p. ej. con los "amigotes"), tenga mucho que ver con el tema (vamos, creo yo...)

sobre las extranjeras, bueno, decir que ellas se han dado cuenta de lo que ocurre aqui (y hace bastante tiempo) asi que podemos esperar lo tipico:

las habrá que se aprovechen del incauto
y las habrá que no y den felicidad a algunos hombres que la necesitan y no merecen lo que algunas guarrillas les hacen pasar...

mis dos centavos
y no se me mosqueen...


----------



## Raul_ (5 Abr 2008)

Yo vivi en malaga y en marbella por 5 años y te puedo garantizar que follar (incluso en la primera noche) es infinitamente mas facil que en el norte. En Malaga capital con nativas y en marbella principalmente con extranjeras(alcohol de por medio ) ,ya que las marbellies son dificiles (las hay faciles pero son feas ). Con turistas españolas se puede intentar, pero teniendo guiris suecas, alemanas, etc, para que perder el tiempo con visilleras? :


----------



## manolillo (5 Abr 2008)

rory dijo:


> Te lo confirmo. En Euskadi se liga menos que en Marte. Culquier sitio es mejor, aunque hay que decir que Santander también es complicado.
> 
> L rudeza de carácter y el increíble desdén de las vascas por los vasquitos, produce dos resultados
> 
> ...



Pues vaya con lo que pasa en Euskadi.

Yo tuve una novia que vivía en el País Vasco. Pero no pudo ser la relación, porque viviamos a muchísimos kilometros de distancia.

Tengo que decir que esta chica era alemana y era un cielo.

La mujer más maravillosa que ha pasado por mi vida, vivía en Euskadi, era alemana y era un verdadero encanto de mujer... Ojalá hubiese muchas más españolas como ella...


----------



## manolillo (5 Abr 2008)

VivaTaylorRain dijo:


> Y que me decis de esta prueba fehaciente?
> http://www.levante-emv.com/seccione...OCIEDAD-vascos-quieren-ligar-como-valencianos



O sea, que mis informaciones no iban tan descaminadas y las buenas referencias que me habían dicho de este tema sobre La Coruña, eran ciertas...


----------



## PEPITO DE TERNERA (5 Abr 2008)

No sé, nunca me he considerado un follarini, pero lo del País Vasco y sus mujeres (tema recurrente por el ciber espacio, sobre todo en forocoches) me parece un poco exagerado. Puede que tengaís parte de razón, pero jodé, tan chunga no está la cosa. Lo que más me jode es la fama que tienen las vascas de callos malallos (también en forocoches y otros foros), no lo entiendo, bajas a Bilbao un día de verano y uno se hincha a ver chicas guapas por la calle.


Pd: Si al final serán turistas que vienen al museo Guggenheim.


----------



## manolillo (5 Abr 2008)

PEPITO DE TERNERA dijo:


> bajas a Bilbao un día de verano y uno se hincha a ver chicas guapas por la calle.




Ya lo dice el refrán:

VER Y NO JODER... SE ECHA LA PICHA A PERDER...


----------



## Salvado_por_los_pelos (5 Abr 2008)

Las de Málaga son unas visilleras de cojones... o ligas aquí con alguna guiri, o se las apañan para que te metas en el zulo y no guelas un conejo ni en sueños.

Mucho cuidao!


----------



## rory (5 Abr 2008)

PEPITO DE TERNERA dijo:


> No sé, nunca me he considerado un follarini, pero lo del País Vasco y sus mujeres (tema recurrente por el ciber espacio, sobre todo en forocoches) me parece un poco exagerado. Puede que tengaís parte de razón, pero jodé, tan chunga no está la cosa. Lo que más me jode es la fama que tienen las vascas de callos malallos (también en forocoches y otros foros), no lo entiendo, bajas a Bilbao un día de verano y uno se hincha a ver chicas guapas por la calle.
> 
> 
> Pd: Si al final serán turistas que vienen al museo Guggenheim.



Yo creo que piensas que es exagerado porque quizás (no lo sé) no has comparado con otras zonas. Yo, cuando salí con 18 años de Euskadi por estudios, ví, comparé y mandé a tomar por culo a las vascas.

Mira, yo tengo amigas en Bilbao de todo tipo: pijas, menos pijas, abertzales, etc, y el común denominador es que no follan ni con su novio!

Lo de que sean callos...bueno, eso cualquiera puede comprobarlo. Las vascas están muy bien, como en todos los sitios.


----------



## tobias (5 Abr 2008)

nadie comenta nada de Madrid??? las 3 únicas veces que he salido de fiesta por allí he salido con premio... no hay nada como el anonimato de Madrid.


----------



## biduido (5 Abr 2008)

manolillo dijo:


> Pues por la tierra de Fernando Alonso, no lo sé como irá la cosa...
> 
> Pero por Galicia, me han dicho algún buen comentario. ¿Hay algún hombre por aquí de Galicia, que nos informe mejor de como está la cosa por la costa gallega?
> 
> Supongo que por el interior de Galicia... el tema del ligoteo estará chunguillo, ¿pero por la costa gallega, como está el tema?



Depnde. santiago, ciudad Universitaria, muy bien, se liga a piñóm porque hay muchas chavalas fuera de casita, y mucha chica mona. Coruña está bien, las chicas no van demasiado subidas. Ourense y Lugo (mi actual novia es de allí) son regulares, ciudades pequeñas sin demasiado que ver. Si quereis follar no vayais allí. Vigo (mi ciudad) es horrrrrrrrrrrrrrible. Ya lo decía mi padre (se lo oí comentar con unos amigos cuando tenía 16 años y me quedó grabado), y todos los varones vigueses que hemos salido nos hemos percatado de la diferencia. Para follar hay que ser rico y mostrarlo, o ser algo famoso. Es el sitio donde las tipas, con tal de estar un poco buenas, te miran por encima del hombro. En serio, si venís a Galicia y quereis hacer algo (de lo poco que se puede hcaer aquí), iros a Santiago de copas. Saluditos.


----------



## biduido (5 Abr 2008)

YERAY-CANARIO dijo:


> Dejaros de gilipolleces y pasar del prodcuto nacional.
> 
> Este pais esta lleno de sudamericanas y de europeas del este que les gustan follar en la primera cita. Las mejores las brasileñas y las colombianas, joder eso si es follar.
> 
> p.d. nada de putas que cobren, que no hace falta ok



Amén. Cuando las españolas vean como las extranjeras se llevan a todos los hombres,y se den cuenta que les pica el chocho, otro gallo cantará. Mirad si no en Almería.
Sus voy acontar una anécdota. Un amigo mio es ingeniero y ha viajado por todo el mundo. Dice que España es el peor país para follar. Se folla más en Turkmenistán (tuvo alli una novia rusa), y en Indonesia, país musulmán, al parecer es el paraíso. De hecho está casado con una Indonesia. como dice él: "en cualquier parte del mundo una mujer tiene ganas de follar y folla, aquí se toma una ducha fría". Parecerá algo misógino, pero le creo. Lo veo como un problema derivado de muchos años de catolicismo, matrimonio obligatorio, y moral estricta, que aún pesan. Ya caerán. A redoblar empujoncitos... .


----------



## biduido (5 Abr 2008)

YERAY-CANARIO dijo:


> Dejaros de gilipolleces y pasar del prodcuto nacional.
> 
> Este pais esta lleno de sudamericanas y de europeas del este que les gustan follar en la primera cita. Las mejores las brasileñas y las colombianas, joder eso si es follar.
> 
> p.d. nada de putas que cobren, que no hace falta ok



Amén. Cuando las españolas vean como las extranjeras se llevan a todos los hombres,y se den cuenta que les pica el chocho, otro gallo cantará. Mirad si no en Almería.
Sus voy acontar una anécdota. Un amigo mio es ingeniero y ha viajado por todo el mundo. Dice que España es el peor país para follar. Se folla más en Turkmenistán (tuvo alli una novia rusa), y en Indonesia, país musulmán, al parecer es el paraíso. De hecho está casado con una Indonesia. como dice él: "en cualquier parte del mundo una mujer tiene ganas de follar y folla, aquí se toma una ducha fría". Parecerá algo misógino, pero le creo. Lo veo como un problema derivado de muchos años de catolicismo, matrimonio obligatorio, y moral estricta, que aún pesan. Ya caerán. A redoblar empujoncitos... .


----------



## Scaramouche_II (5 Abr 2008)

manolillo dijo:


> Por desgracia... en Albacete se liga bastante poco con chicas autóctonas.



ah, pero hay chicas autóctonas en albacete. yo pensaba que sólo había queso, navajas y campesinos analfabetos. y estas chicas (aborígenes, vaya) llevan refajo, supongo?



manolillo dijo:


> Conozco algo Valencia. Y la verdad es que por allí se ven bastante más tías que por otras zonas de España.



pero las valencianas son todas unas borrachas y unas marranas, la mayoría con unos dientes que ridiculizan a chacón, con un ojo para gibraltar y el otro para londres, con la chicha que les rebosa por todos los lados y - lo peor - con el cerebro más pequeño que un garbanzo. ché collons.



YERAY-CANARIO dijo:


> Dejaros de gilipolleces y pasar del prodcuto nacional.



esto de acuerdo



YERAY-CANARIO dijo:


> Este pais esta lleno de sudamericanas y de europeas del este que les gustan follar en la primera cita. Las mejores las brasileñas y las colombianas, joder eso si es follar.



a mi el tema perú, ecuador, venezuela, bolivia, chilenas... mejicanas... como que no me entra por la vista. normalmente tienen el culo más grande que el amazonas. colombianas si que me han dicho que son cracks, pero tampoco me entran mucho por al vista, aunque me caen bien. 

argentina es otra liga. brasil tiene que ser la bomba. conozco dos, son hermanas. una es un globo, la otra tiene unas tetas que... bueno... imrpesionante. y la simpatía y la samba les recorre todo el cuerpo, desde la boca hasta el chichi. samba! samba!

yo me apunto a la movida francesa, es lo que me gusta. será que soy catalán y me tira más francia que esas zonas oscuras de mordor que nacen desde zaragoza hacia el oeste. francia, holanda, bélgica, balcánicas... y nórdicas. pasando de rusas y rumanas. putas húngaras, eso siempre. y tema asia es un mundo que desconozco, aunque por no poder, ya que algunas japonesas me ponen que te cagas.


----------



## BOFH (5 Abr 2008)

Sigo diciendo que en Valencia no se liga tanto como parece desde fuera.

Aunque claro si por ligar entiendes ir al local "perrea-perrea" de moda y ligarte a la tipica pija hipermaquillada y con menos seso que un mosquito o a la tipica Jenny cuyas "aficiones" son el tunning y las cadenas de oro pues si puedes ligar.


Cuando sales de ese ambito es imposible. Yo frecuento el que podria considerar (siempre desde mi punto de vista) uno de los mejores pubs heavys de Valencia y tambien suelo moverme por el barrio del carmen (lugar de pubs por excelencia donde no te clavan 6 euros por una birra) y ni con esas.
Casi todos los locales son campos de nabos y las pocas hembras que hay siempre van acompañadas (como para dejarlas sueltas...)


Y repito que no soy exigente ni tan siquiera con los gustos o personalidad y mucho menos con el fisico... (y yo no estoy nada mal si alguien piensa que soy un mutante o algo)


Y en mi trabajo es imposible. Informatica=campo de nabos...


----------



## chicken (5 Abr 2008)

rory dijo:


> Te lo confirmo. En Euskadi se liga menos que en Marte. Culquier sitio es mejor, aunque hay que decir que Santander también es complicado.
> 
> L rudeza de carácter y el increíble desdén de las vascas por los vasquitos, produce dos resultados
> 
> ...



Es muy fuerte eso que cuentas sobre el País Vasco (aunque en Andalucía la situación tampoco es para tirar cohetes). Si fuese cierto, llegaríamos a estas conclusiones:

- El porcentaje de gays en el País Vasco debe ser altísimo, de los mayores de España.
- Irse de putas debe ser allí lo más normal del mundo, incluso hacer turismo sexual en Cuba o Brasil para la gente que tenga algo de dinero.
- La proporción de "solteros definitivos" (como los llaman en las estadísticas) andará por las nubes. O bien habrá muchos hombres que terminen casándose con cholas y con negras.


----------



## manolillo (5 Abr 2008)

BOFH dijo:


> Sigo diciendo que en Valencia no se liga tanto como parece desde fuera.
> 
> Aunque claro si por ligar entiendes ir al local "perrea-perrea" de moda y ligarte a la tipica pija hipermaquillada y con menos seso que un mosquito o a la tipica Jenny cuyas "aficiones" son el tunning y las cadenas de oro pues si puedes ligar.
> 
> ...



Hombre, ya sé que en Valencia, no está la cosa para tirar cohetes, pero está mucho mejor que en otros sitios.

Hay muchos lugares de España, que no se liga ni con las chicas mayores que uno...

En ciudades grandes como Valencia, por lo menos si quieres ligar con españolas y rondas los treinta años... siempre te vas a comer un rosco con chicas de treinta y pico largos o cuarenta (divorciadas, solteras o como me dijo una vez una valenciana... mal folladas).

Aunque no te lo parezca, hay sitios donde las cosas del ligoteo o de echarse novia... están muchísimo peor que en Valencia...


----------



## chicken (5 Abr 2008)

manolillo dijo:


> Hombre, ya sé que en Valencia, no está la cosa para tirar cohetes, pero está mucho mejor que en otros sitios.
> 
> Hay muchos lugares de España, que no se liga ni con las chicas mayores que uno...
> 
> ...



Aquí haría yo una puntualización: muchos hombres (y eso pasa bastante en mi grupo de amigos) presuponen que las divorciadas o las solteras de cierta edad andan como locas por pillar un tío y muchas veces no es así.

Por ejemplo, muchas solteras de 40 años más o menos se han quedado así porque son muy exigentes con los hombres, han tenido otras prioridades en su vida, como el trabajo, o incluso son lesbianas.

Algunas divorciadas están quemadas de los hombres, aunque no tienen muchos motivos si su ex-marido les pasa una buena pensión y parte de su sueldo, y prefieren refugiarse en la familia y las amigas o apuntarse a una ONG/voluntariado/asociación cultural y conocer gente nueva.


----------



## Scaramouche_II (5 Abr 2008)

*fantasma cazado!!!*



BOFH dijo:


> Y repito que no soy exigente ni tan siquiera con los gustos o personalidad y mucho menos con el fisico... (*y yo no estoy nada mal *si alguien piensa que soy un mutante o algo)



nananironano!



*GHOSTBUSTERS!!!*

nananirnonano!

*GHOSTBUSTERS!!!*


----------



## luarca84 (5 Abr 2008)

Dani_rodri dijo:


> Es muy fuerte eso que cuentas sobre el País Vasco (aunque en Andalucía la situación tampoco es para tirar cohetes). Si fuese cierto, llegaríamos a estas conclusiones:
> 
> - El porcentaje de gays en el País Vasco debe ser altísimo, de los mayores de España.
> - Irse de putas debe ser allí lo más normal del mundo, incluso hacer turismo sexual en Cuba o Brasil para la gente que tenga algo de dinero.
> - La proporción de "solteros definitivos" (como los llaman en las estadísticas) andará por las nubes. O bien habrá muchos hombres que terminen casándose con cholas y con negras.



Totalmente falso lo de Andalucía.
Tengo amigos que me han informado de que en Jaén dices que eres Guardia Civil y pillas siempre.


----------



## Pepitoria (5 Abr 2008)

Como decian en otro post, lo mejor es cambiar de aires siempre que se pueda y a esto, el producto extranjero es altamante recomendable.


----------



## Scaramouche_II (5 Abr 2008)

luarca84 dijo:


> Totalmente falso lo de Andalucía.
> Tengo amigos que me han informado de que en Jaén dices que eres Guardia Civil y pillas siempre.



viva ejpaña viva el rey,
viva el orden y la ley.

vaya manera más chunga de ligar, no? en mi ámbito dices que eres guardia civil y la gente se aparta de tí como si tuvieras la peste. bueno, en el fondo la tienes. que asco de peña. y las tías de jaén que son, cabras del monte? les pone el verde? les pone el uniforme?

si me dijeras la KGB o del FBI o la CIA... o q eres un agente especial... pues aún le veo el qué. pero ¿guardia civil? jajaja... ejpaña profunda, eh? mordor, mordor. mordor del bueno. que no son tías, son ORCOS!!!


----------



## midway (5 Abr 2008)

siempre pensando en lo único ehhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## BOFH (5 Abr 2008)

Scaramouche_II dijo:


> nananironano!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si no me lo digo yo quien me lo va a decir? xDDDD


Hijo de puta!!!! 


Y porque no me viste anteayer en el pub con la guitarra del Guitar Hero (regalo para un colega) colgada del cuello, con el cigarro en la boca y versionando a ZZ Top en La Grange.

La camarera no se lo creia y mis colegas tampoco pero me lleve 6 birras gratis ...


----------



## rory (5 Abr 2008)

Dani_rodri dijo:


> Es muy fuerte eso que cuentas sobre el País Vasco (aunque en Andalucía la situación tampoco es para tirar cohetes). Si fuese cierto, llegaríamos a estas conclusiones:
> 
> - El porcentaje de gays en el País Vasco debe ser altísimo, de los mayores de España.
> - Irse de putas debe ser allí lo más normal del mundo, incluso hacer turismo sexual en Cuba o Brasil para la gente que tenga algo de dinero.
> - La proporción de "solteros definitivos" (como los llaman en las estadísticas) andará por las nubes. O bien habrá muchos hombres que terminen casándose con cholas y con negras.



Lo de los gays no lo sé. Pero sobre los de ir de putas y de turismo sexual....buff! Creo que fletan aviones enteros con solterones de 40 tacos rumbo a Cuba! 

La verdad es que sí, es increíble la situación aquí, nada comparable a otro lugar. Joder, me quedo de piedra cuando alguno dice que España es el peor país para follar, porque entonces debería venir por Euskadi y vería que esto es un "desierto sexual". Hay que vivilro, porque siempre parece que se exagera, pero es verdad. 

Yo tengo un colega con 31 años, bien parecido, cara de chavalín, bien musculado, bastante culto .... y virgen.

Otro se ha tenido que liar con una divorciada de 35 tacos con un churumbel para poder limpiar el sable.

Casos así, cientos.


----------



## midway (5 Abr 2008)

pero no has tenido en cuenta que en euskadi teneir a joseba egibar,que lo que no pilla lo espanta


----------



## Ronda (5 Abr 2008)

rory dijo:


> Lo de los gays no lo sé. Pero sobre los de ir de putas y de turismo sexual....buff! Creo que fletan aviones enteros con solterones de 40 tacos rumbo a Cuba!
> 
> La verdad es que sí, es increíble la situación aquí, nada comparable a otro lugar. Joder, me quedo de piedra cuando alguno dice que España es el peor país para follar, porque entonces debería venir por Euskadi y vería que esto es un "desierto sexual". Hay que vivilro, porque siempre parece que se exagera, pero es verdad.
> 
> ...



Mis amigos vascos dicen que follar en bilbao no es pecado, sino un milagro


----------



## Pepitoria (5 Abr 2008)

Esto es muy similar a lo que se cuenta en putalocura...


----------



## PEPITO DE TERNERA (5 Abr 2008)

rory dijo:


> Yo creo que piensas que es exagerado porque quizás (no lo sé) no has comparado con otras zonas. Yo, cuando salí con 18 años de Euskadi por estudios, ví, comparé y mandé a tomar por culo a las vascas.
> 
> Mira, yo tengo amigas en Bilbao de todo tipo: pijas, menos pijas, abertzales, etc, y el común denominador es que no follan ni con su novio!
> 
> Lo de que sean callos...bueno, eso cualquiera puede comprobarlo. Las vascas están muy bien, como en todos los sitios.



Si te comparo la situación del Pais Vasco, con la de Inglaterra o Alemania, me tengo que callar. Mi experiencia en estos dos paises me hicieron ver la diferencia entre las mujeres de aquí y las de fuera de nuestras fronteras. Pero lo siento, me he movido por unos cuantos lugares de España (Tenerife, Barcelona, Madrid, Extremadura, Galicia...), siempre de fiesta y con los colegas. En algunos de estos sitios he estado muchas veces, en otros de pasada (un par de semanas) y el porcentaje de pilling de todos nosotros es muy parecido al de aquí. Te hablo de hace unos diez años, cuando uno iba a saco y la caza era prioritaria. Sigo saliendo bastante, pero me considero fuera de mercado. Puede que el panorama no sea el mismo actualmente, pero tengo oido todo lo contrario, que hoy en día las chicas tienen menos prejuicios que antaño. 


PD: Por cierto, el porcenaje de pilling no era cero. No eramos unos maquinas,pero nunca se nos dio mal este tema y cuando entrabamos en grupo, eramos militarmente muy ordenados, cada uno con un obejetivo establecido.Puede que las del norte sean en apariencia más secas que en el resto de España.O puede que simplemente, no sean tan calientapollas como en el resto de España. La manera de entrar es diferente (con más cautela) pero la meta es la misma. Prefiero que una tia me mande a tomar por culo desde el principio, a que me tenga toda la noche con dolores de pelotas.


----------



## luarca84 (5 Abr 2008)

Scaramouche_II dijo:


> viva ejpaña viva el rey,
> viva el orden y la ley.
> 
> vaya manera más chunga de ligar, no? en mi ámbito dices que eres guardia civil y la gente se aparta de tí como si tuvieras la peste. bueno, en el fondo la tienes. que asco de peña. y las tías de jaén que son, cabras del monte? les pone el verde? les pone el uniforme?
> ...



jejeje, resulta que en Jaen es donde los Guardias Civiles pasan su primer año aprendiendo la profesión. Las chicas ven en ellos a un funcionario, un sueldo que las sustentará el resto de sus vidas, a ellas y a su prole .


----------



## PEPITO DE TERNERA (5 Abr 2008)

Ronda dijo:


> Mis amigos vascos dicen que follar en bilbao no es pecado, sino un milagro



Eso es porque somos muy exagerados y hasta de esto fanfarroneamos. Pero joder, que no está tan complicado el tema. Puta panda de llorones. Yo también tengo algunos amigos con la treintena a sus espaldas y que se quejan de lo mismo. Pero coñio, si es que es normal, no salen del mismo puto bar ni en fiestas de Bilbo, si no cambiasen de camarera de vez en cuando, la única femina con la que tratarían sería con su amatxu.


----------



## PEPITO DE TERNERA (5 Abr 2008)

luarca84 dijo:


> jejeje, resulta que en Jaen es donde los Guardias Civiles pasan su primer año aprendiendo la profesión. Las chicas ven en ellos a un funcionario, un sueldo que las sustentará el resto de sus vidas, a ellas y a su prole .



Jode pues si que tiran alto, vamos no me jodas, es una profesión respetable, pero para eso que se vayan a una fiesta universitaria de medicina, que seguro que pillan mejor cacho.


----------



## Scaramouche_II (5 Abr 2008)

midway dijo:


> pero no has tenido en cuenta que en euskadi teneir a joseba egibar,que lo que no pilla lo espanta



jajajajajajajajajajaja


----------



## rory (5 Abr 2008)

PEPITO DE TERNERA dijo:


> Si te comparo la situación del Pais Vasco, con la de Inglaterra o Alemania, me tengo que callar. Mi experiencia en estos dos paises me hicieron ver la diferencia entre las mujeres de aquí y las de fuera de nuestras fronteras. Pero lo siento, me he movido por unos cuantos lugares de España (Tenerife, Barcelona, Madrid, Extremadura, Galicia...), siempre de fiesta y con los colegas. En algunos de estos sitios he estado muchas veces, en otros de pasada (un par de semanas) y el porcentaje de pilling de todos nosotros es muy parecido al de aquí. Te hablo de hace unos diez años, cuando uno iba a saco y la caza era prioritaria. Sigo saliendo bastante, pero me considero fuera de mercado. Puede que el panorama no sea el mismo actualmente, pero tengo oido todo lo contrario, que hoy en día las chicas tienen menos prejuicios que antaño.
> 
> 
> PD: Por cierto, el porcenaje de pilling no era cero. No eramos unos maquinas,pero nunca se nos dio mal este tema y cuando entrabamos en grupo, eramos militarmente muy ordenados, cada uno con un obejetivo establecido.Puede que las del norte sean en apariencia más secas que en el resto de España.O puede que simplemente, no sean tan calientapollas como en el resto de España. La manera de entrar es diferente (con más cautela) pero la meta es la misma. Prefiero que una tia me mande a tomar por culo desde el principio, a que me tenga toda la noche con dolores de pelotas.



Para ser sincero, todas las veces que nos hemos ido de marcha a Cádiz, allí no pillaba ni el Litri. Todos los años, religiosamente, desde los 20 a los 28, esperando junio para ir en busca de "El Dorado" sexual. Todos los años nos las prometíamos muy felices pensando en que de Miranda de Ebro para abajo el nivel de calentura de las mozas aumentaba con cada km......

Y al final, volvíamos con una cara de gilis....Pilling 0 patatero.

Yo, donde he pillado como un titán ha sido con mozas de clase.


----------



## PEPITO DE TERNERA (5 Abr 2008)

rory dijo:


> Para ser sincero, todas las veces que nos hemos ido de marcha a Cádiz, allí no pillaba ni el Litri. Todos los años, religiosamente, desde los 20 a los 28, esperando junio para ir en busca de "El Dorado" sexual. Todos los años nos las prometíamos muy felices pensando en que de Miranda de Ebro para abajo el nivel de calentura de las mozas aumentaba con cada km......
> 
> Y al final, volvíamos con una cara de gilis....Pilling 0 patatero.
> 
> Yo, donde he pillado como un titán ha sido con mozas de clase.



Nosotros este año en carnavales de Cadiz no hemos pillado porque no podiamos y para que mentirte, porque no queriamos (callos malayos). Lo que nunca hice en mi vida, hice de pagafantas para quitarmela de encima. Soy bastante educado y no conseguía quitarme a la tia de encima ni pa Dios. Como había mucha gente le dige a la tiparraca que me iba a mear y que luego volvía, mi sorpresa fue cuando me dijo que me acompañaba:o. Me puso hasta mala cara cuando me negue a tal proposición (amos no me jodas), conseguí convencer a la ratona, sacandola un cubata y diciendo "ahora mismito vuelvo", enganche al colega y nos fuimos pitando. La siguiete noche terminamos con un grupo de informáticas colegiadas muy majas, todas currando en Madrid, pero cada una de una comunidad diferente. Nos echaos unas risas y muchos bailoteos de buen royo y a las 6.00 am a comer una hamburguesa y para el hotel a dormir la mona.


Siempre he pensado que el mejor sitio para pillar es en la universidad. En primero en mi clase casi todas con novio, en segundo un gran número de ellas, ya estaban poniendo los cuernos a sus novios. En mi clase había un par de titanes con más peligro que el Derek ese de la Obregón, jode que tiempos aquellos, nunca me lo he pasado tan bien como con los colegas de la uni, vaya aventuras. Lástima que uno vaya perdiendo contacto con el paso del tiempo


----------



## rory (5 Abr 2008)

PEPITO DE TERNERA dijo:


> Nosotros este año en carnavales de Cadiz no hemos pillado porque no podiamos y para que mentirte, porque no queriamos (callos malayos). Lo que nunca hice en mi vida, hice de pagafantas para quitarmela de encima. Soy bastante educado y no conseguía quitarme a la tia de encima ni pa Dios. Como había mucha gente le dige a la tiparraca que me iba a mear y que luego volvía, mi sorpresa fue cuando me dijo que me acompañaba:o. Me puso hasta mala cara cuando me negue a tal proposición (amos no me jodas), conseguí convencer a la ratona, sacandola un cubata y diciendo "ahora mismito vuelvo", enganche al colega y nos fuimos pitando. La siguiete noche terminamos con un grupo de informáticas colegiadas muy majas, todas currando en Madrid, pero cada una de una comunidad diferente. Nos echaos unas risas y muchos bailoteos de buen royo y a las 6.00 am a comer una hamburguesa y para el hotel a dormir la mona.
> 
> 
> Siempre he pensado que el mejor sitio para pillar es en la universidad. En primero en mi clase casi todas con novio, en segundo un gran número de ellas, ya estaban poniendo los cuernos a sus novios. En mi clase había un par de titanes con más peligro que el Derek ese de la Obregón, jode que tiempos aquellos, nunca me lo he pasado tan bien como con los colegas de la uni, vaya aventuras. Lástima que uno vaya perdiendo contacto con el paso del tiempo



¿Y qué me dices de los años Erasmus? Jejeje....

Eso sí que era ligar...diossssssss!!!!! Solo tenía que sentarme sin hacer nada y las proposicones llovían sin cesar. Nunca se repetirá eso de rechazar a unas 6 tías (4 en una semana) hasta que encontré a la que me gustaba.


----------



## YERAY-CANARIO (5 Abr 2008)

Me acuerdo mi primer viaje a Bilbo, fue en el verano del 99 con un amigo de la mili, con en el rollo de que soy canario y moreno pues ligue el primer dia, pero eso de meter nada nadita que estrechas son las vascas.

No olvidar a las venezolanas, cuando iba de vacaciones alla para ver a mi familia, me tenia que controlar para no ligarme a mis primas

Tico, pues claro que mi novia es de aca, pura iberica, no voy a mezclar mi sangre con gente de raza inferior

En Gales casi todos los tios de 40 años son solteros o estan casados con tahilandesas de 20:

p.d. el femizacismo acabara con las relaciones entre españoles.


----------



## PEPITO DE TERNERA (5 Abr 2008)

rory dijo:


> ¿Y qué me dices de los años Erasmus? Jejeje....
> 
> Eso sí que era ligar...diossssssss!!!!! Solo tenía que sentarme sin hacer nada y las proposicones llovían sin cesar. Nunca se repetirá eso de rechazar a unas 6 tías (4 en una semana) hasta que encontré a la que me gustaba.



Es de lo que más me arrepiento. En su día pase de lo de Erasmus, más que nada porque me lo pasaba tan bien con los colegas, que no quería largarme un año a otro país. Yo me quedo con las festas universitarias, sobre todo las de sarriko en la feria de muestras. Aquí fue donde con una botella de kalimotxo en la mano y a -2 grados bajo cero, conocí a mi mujer. Todavía hoy es el día, que me dan ganas de pillar a un par de colegas e irme a una fiesta de estas. ¡qué duro es hacerse mayor! incluso cuando estas contento con la vida que llevas.


----------



## Pepitoria (5 Abr 2008)

YERAY-CANARIO dijo:


> Me acuerdo mi primer viaje a Bilbo, fue en el verano del 99 con un amigo de la mili, con en el rollo de que soy canario y moreno pues ligue el primer dia, pero eso de meter nada nadita que estrechas son las vascas.
> 
> No olvidar a las venezolanas, cuando iba de vacaciones alla para ver a mi familia, me tenia que controlar para no ligarme a mis primas
> 
> ...



¿Me detalla esto, joven?

Puede que sea un termino a considerar como el pagafantas o el muerde-almohadas


----------



## manolillo (5 Abr 2008)

YERAY-CANARIO dijo:


> No olvidar a las venezolanas, cuando iba de vacaciones alla para ver a mi familia, me tenia que controlar para no ligarme a mis primas:.



Ostras con las primas... en fín todo quedaría en familia...

Pero eran primas hermanas?


----------



## YERAY-CANARIO (5 Abr 2008)

Pepitoria dijo:


> ¿Me detalla esto, joven?
> 
> Puede que sea un termino a considerar como el pagafantas o el muerde-almohadas



Pues es muy facil.

Cuando vivia en Gales me daba cuenta que la relaciones (matrimonios) entre galeses eran muy escasas, por ello me hice esta pregunta tan simple "¿por que pasa esto?" la respuesta aun fue mas breve "¡feminazis!".

Alla es normal ver a hombres de 40 años solteros, cuando les preguntaba por que pasaba esto su respuesta casi siempre era la misma "no soporto a las mujeres, son todas unas feministas, solo quieren la igualdad cuando les interesa ademas son todas una inutiles, y te contaban historias de amigos suyos que tenian mas cornamenta que un toro y no se quejaban para no parecer cromañones:

Tambien habian miles de hombres casados con thailandesas porque estas mujeres son mas dociles y fieles.Sin contar cientos de galeses que abrazaban el islam simplemente para tener mujeres musulmanas mas fiables que el producto nacional.

No es raro ver a mujeres galesas con negros, sudamericanos, ect esto es debido a que los galeses pasan de estas porque ademas de ser feminazis habian cada cardo.

Esto esta pasando en España, cada dia veo mas chicos españoles con sudamericanas o mujeres del este.

p.d. espero que se entienda la teoriaa.:


----------



## YERAY-CANARIO (5 Abr 2008)

manolillo dijo:


> Ostras con las primas... en fín todo quedaría en familia...
> 
> Pero eran primas hermanas?



Algunas si, otras de segundo grado.

Es que las conoci cuando ya era un mozo, vivian en Venezuela. Que yo solo queria meter, nada de hijitos, que alla con 15 años todos ya le dan al juego, pero no paso nada para eso tenian amigas


----------



## PEPITO DE TERNERA (5 Abr 2008)

YERAY-CANARIO dijo:


> Pues es muy facil.
> 
> Cuando vivia en Gales me daba cuenta que la relaciones (matrimonios) entre galeses eran muy escasas, por ello me hice esta pregunta tan simple "¿por que pasa esto?" la respuesta aun fue mas breve "¡feminazis!".
> 
> ...



Pero entonces, entiendo que en Gales follar no es complicado. Lo que es complicado es encontrar una mujer para formar una familia en condiciones normales y sin tanta tontería.


----------



## YERAY-CANARIO (5 Abr 2008)

PEPITO DE TERNERA dijo:


> Pero entonces, entiendo que en Gales follar no es complicado. Lo que es complicado es encontrar una mujer para formar una familia en condiciones normales y sin tanta tontería.



Ey que las tailandesas son cojonudas para formas familia

A pero hablamos de follar, alla ese tema esta chupado (yo si hubiera querido no habria parado, uno que es fiel) y mas si eres negro o español moreno como yo.


----------



## Pepitoria (5 Abr 2008)

YERAY-CANARIO dijo:


> Pues es muy facil.
> 
> Cuando vivia en Gales me daba cuenta que la relaciones (matrimonios) entre galeses eran muy escasas, por ello me hice esta pregunta tan simple "¿por que pasa esto?" la respuesta aun fue mas breve "¡feminazis!".
> 
> ...




Muy bien explicado y comprendido. Esta historia ya la conocía como el "feminismo conservador" de las tías españolas: visilleras en potencia, adoctrinadas desde sus comienzos para moverse a sus beneficios por madres y amigas pero por supuesto totalmente liberales para estar con uno u otro hombre, porque todas somos muy feministas, y muy libres para cambiar según como sopla el viento de los billetes o ruge el cochazo que hay en la puerta. Esto está haciendo pero, mucho, pero que mucho daño y descoloca y vuelve loco a cualquier tío que se las cruce por delante, porque te pueden salir de malas en cualquier momento que te los esperes. Mete en el pack completo a suegras, amigas (estas pueden ser las peores),...y tu vida puede ser lo más parecido a un viaje eterno por el pasaje del terror.

"Esto esta pasando en España, cada dia veo mas chicos españoles con sudamericanas o mujeres del este."

Pues ese es mi caso. Y te aseguro más féliz que una pérdiz.


----------



## PEPITO DE TERNERA (5 Abr 2008)

YERAY-CANARIO dijo:


> Ey que las tailandesas son cojonudas para formas familia



De esto estoy seguro, en otra situación y sin doblarla en edad (me parece mucho) a mi no me importaría. Me estoy acordanado del hijoputa que salio en el programa de dutty free, que se fue a Thailandia de viaje de novios y se quedo allí. Anda que no me rei, yo descojonandome en el sofa y mi mujer encendida, nunca la vi diciendo tantos tacos.


----------



## PEPITO DE TERNERA (5 Abr 2008)

Pepitoria dijo:


> "Esto esta pasando en España, cada dia veo mas chicos españoles con sudamericanas o mujeres del este."
> 
> Pues ese es mi caso. Y te aseguro más féliz que una pérdiz.




Yo también conozco más de un caso donde la picardía de ciertas mujeres sudamericanas que no todas, ni mucho menos. Están haciendoselas pasar canutas a conocidos mios. Me imagino que sabrás a lo que me refiero.


----------



## LOLIPOP (5 Abr 2008)

Ronda dijo:


> Mis amigos vascos dicen que follar en bilbao no es pecado, sino un milagro



¿como están los vascos?  datos please


----------



## Pepitoria (5 Abr 2008)

PEPITO DE TERNERA dijo:


> Yo también conozco más de un caso donde la picardía de ciertas mujeres sudamericanas que no todas, ni mucho menos. Están haciendoselas pasar canutas a conocidos mios. Me imagino que sabrás a lo que me refiero.



Por supuesto. Aprovechadas que se te pegan con las bragas en la mano y te sacan hasta el tuetano en el momento que menos te lo esperas, pero tranqui que no es mi caso. Hay que tener mucho cuidado, eso sí.


----------



## YERAY-CANARIO (5 Abr 2008)

Que conste que esto de acuerdo con el reparto de tareas entre hombres y mujeres pero es que estamos llegando a un punto que por haber nacido hombre tienes que pedir perdon ademas de ser un calzonazo con cornamenta si no eres tachado de machista como minimo.

¿Que le paso al tio que se fue a Thailandia de luna de miel, que dejo a su piva por alguna thailandesa?


----------



## Pepitoria (5 Abr 2008)

YERAY-CANARIO dijo:


> Que conste que esto de acuerdo con el reparto de tareas entre hombres y mujeres pero es que estamos llegando a un punto que por haber nacido hombre tienes que pedir perdon ademas de ser un calzonazo con cornamenta si no eres tachado de machista como minimo.
> 
> ¿Que le paso al tio que se fue a Thailandia de luna de miel, que dejo a su piva por alguna thailandesa?




Pues si. 

Yo también estoy interesado en la historia. Cuenta que su mujer se estaba acordando de la madre del tipo cuando veía el programa, si el tipo es féliz y no hace daño a nadie, ¿eso no es envidia?, es otra cosa que no entiendo


----------



## PEPITO DE TERNERA (5 Abr 2008)

YERAY-CANARIO dijo:


> Que conste que esto de acuerdo con el reparto de tareas entre hombres y mujeres pero es que estamos llegando a un punto que por haber nacido hombre tienes que pedir perdon ademas de ser un calzonazo con cornamenta si no eres tachado de machista como minimo.
> 
> ¿Que le paso al tio que se fue a Thailandia de luna de miel, que dejo a su piva por alguna thailandesa?



Bajatelo de internet, merece la pena. El tio mientras les daban un masaje en su luna de miel, solo separado por una cortina con su mujer, se lio con la thailandesa. Actualmente vivía en Thailandi con novia fija y con dos follamigas y de vez en cuando se iba de picos pardos. Bueno, en resumen un piezas de puta madre, que las liaría aquí y allí. Lo que pasa es que no respeto ni que su mujer estuviese a dos metros de el para liarla. Si es que el morbo, es el morbo y no pudo contenerse.


----------



## Pepitoria (5 Abr 2008)

PEPITO DE TERNERA dijo:


> Bajatelo de internet, merece la pena. El tio mientras les daban un masaje en su luna de miel, solo separado por una cortina con su mujer, se lio con la thailandesa. Actualmente vivía en Thailandi con novia fija y con dos follamigas y de vez en cuando se iba de picos pardos. Bueno, en resumen un piezas de puta madre, que las liaría aquí y allí. Lo que pasa es que no respeto ni que su mujer estuviese a dos metros de el para liarla. Si es que el morbo, es el morbo y no pudo contenerse.



Vale, pues entonces si es un cabrón de dimensiones incalculadas, 

Ahora el que tiene envidia soy yo jeje , es broma.

¿y el tio se metia el filetazo con las camaras delante?, es un poco retarded o la novia cortita, ...pon link del video please


----------



## YERAY-CANARIO (5 Abr 2008)

PEPITO DE TERNERA dijo:


> Bajatelo de internet, merece la pena. El tio mientras les daban un masaje en su luna de miel, solo separado por una cortina con su mujer, se lio con la thailandesa. Actualmente vivía en Thailandi con novia fija y con dos follamigas y de vez en cuando se iba de picos pardos. Bueno, en resumen un piezas de puta madre, que las liaría aquí y allí. Lo que pasa es que no respeto ni que su mujer estuviese a dos metros de el para liarla. Si es que el morbo, es el morbo y no pudo contenerse.



Jojo pero a ese hay que darle un carnet del partido:

Tambien me di cuanta en un viaje que hice a Alemania que mucha peña curraba 6 meses en este pais y los otros 6 meses se van a la India o Camboya y se pegan una vidorra sin trabajar


----------



## Pepitoria (5 Abr 2008)

YERAY-CANARIO dijo:


> Jojo pero a ese hay que darle un carnet del partido:
> 
> Tambien me di cuanta en un viaje que hice a Alemania que mucha peña curraba 6 meses en este pais y los otros 6 meses se van a la India o Camboya y se pegan una vidorra sin trabajar




¿y que encima te graben para la tele ?, ¿y te vean un millon de personas?,..habría que hacerle un carnet con el cargo de presidente de honor por lo menos


----------



## PEPITO DE TERNERA (5 Abr 2008)

naa, ni en la mula ni en el youtube. Una pena, yo me eche unas risas. Recomendado para visionar con la parienta y comprobar el grado de rebote de ella.


----------



## Pepitoria (5 Abr 2008)

A ver si es esto

http://www.dalealplay.com/informaciondecontenido.php?con=47898

http://www.dalealplay.com/informaciondecontenido.php?con=47899

http://www.dalealplay.com/informaciondecontenido.php?con=47901

http://www.dalealplay.com/informaciondecontenido.php?con=47902

http://www.dalealplay.com/informaciondecontenido.php?con=47904

son 5 partes


----------



## PEPITO DE TERNERA (5 Abr 2008)

Lo encontre, estaba por dutifri

Es el programa entero, creo que iba saltando de historia en historia.

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/bY6K-MXfZjY&hl=en"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/bY6K-MXfZjY&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/P3_ze-_y1w8&hl=en"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/P3_ze-_y1w8&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


----------



## PEPITO DE TERNERA (5 Abr 2008)

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/BN53LDPVeSg&hl=en"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/BN53LDPVeSg&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Seli6IJJZzw&hl=en"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Seli6IJJZzw&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/cIRMpp5FuGw&hl=en"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/cIRMpp5FuGw&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


----------



## PEPITO DE TERNERA (5 Abr 2008)

Pepitoria dijo:


> A ver si es esto
> 
> http://www.dalealplay.com/informaciondecontenido.php?con=47898
> 
> ...



Es lo mismo, soy un poco torpe:o


----------



## Pepitoria (5 Abr 2008)

Increible el video

A mi mujer se le está descolgando la mandibula de escuchar al tipin....je je je


----------



## Ronda (6 Abr 2008)

LOLIPOP dijo:


> ¿como están los vascos?  datos please



Los que conozco yo son estupendos. Gente muy sociable con mucha afición a la cuadrilla, al ciclismo, al futbol, a jugar a pala y a la buena cocina. 

Creo que un vasco es una buena adquisión siempre que no les vayas con demasiadas complicaciones. Lo simple es lo mejor y los que yo conozco lo tienen bastante claro


----------



## Albertini (6 Abr 2008)

ME acuerdo un colega mio que estaba viendo la tele un canal de deportes creo y dicen que salio el Surf ... aqui esta el gran surfista X, procedente del Pais Vasco. Sale en notas del agua, todo cuadrao, super guapo, ojos azules, segun me conto mi colega el tio era guapo de la ostia. Empieza la reportera a hacerle la entrevista y aparece la novia, una chavala bastante guapa. Y salta la reportera, anda tienes novia ? Y responde el notas ? Si, menos mal porque si no en euskadi no folla ni diox ! Mi colega dice que se despollaba, que si un tio asi que en Madrid se lo devoran, gente como nosotros alli es carne de puticlub de por vida ...


----------



## PEPITO DE TERNERA (6 Abr 2008)

me imagino que te refieres a Aritz Aramburu.







Debe de ser un tio muy majo, eso me han comentado. Pero lo de ojos azules:, es un tio más bien bajito alrededor del 1,70 y tiene buen cuerpo (delgado), pero no está nada cuadrado. Además de guapete es muy bromista, puede que lo dijese de coña.


----------



## biduido (6 Abr 2008)

Jejeje, esto coincide con lo que me han dicho del País Vasco. Vamos, como en Galicia pues.


----------



## Maradono (8 Abr 2008)

La culpa de que las mujeres follen poco (no solo ocurre en españa sino en todo el mundo) es del capitalismo, porque las mujeres ven al hombre como su proveedor de comida. Esto en el anarquismo no ocurriría, por lo tanto follaría hasta albertini.


----------



## YERAY-CANARIO (8 Abr 2008)

Maradono dijo:


> La culpa de que las mujeres follen poco (no solo ocurre en españa sino en todo el mundo) es del capitalismo, porque las mujeres ven al hombre como su proveedor de comida. Esto en el anarquismo no ocurriría, por lo tanto follaría hasta albertini.



Una cosa es que creas que el anarquismo se imponga tarde o temprano y otra cosa es pedir milagros.

p.d. sin acritud Albertini


----------



## PEPITO DE TERNERA (16 Abr 2008)

Como mal comentais, a falta de chiqui-chiqui en el Pais Vaco, hemos sacado una versión diferente a la vuestra.

Como podreis observar, aquí tambien tenemos txiki-txiki.

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/tsbZIYeXx7U&hl=es"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/tsbZIYeXx7U&hl=es" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


----------



## Albertini (16 Abr 2008)

YERAY-CANARIO dijo:


> Una cosa es que creas que el anarquismo se imponga tarde o temprano y otra cosa es pedir milagros.
> 
> p.d. sin acritud Albertini



Yo de vez en cuando ligo gracias al badoo y esas cosas, pero en el mundo real ? Olvidate


----------



## PEPITO DE TERNERA (16 Abr 2008)

Albertini dijo:


> Yo de vez en cuando ligo gracias al badoo y esas cosas, pero en el mundo real ? Olvidate










Vamos Albertini, que llega el veranito y todo es posible. Mira a estos pringadillos


----------



## PEPITO DE TERNERA (17 Abr 2008)

no es mio, sacado de otro foro. Me reido un buen rato.


*Consejos para ligar en Bilbao*

A. Si la chica es guiri: Emborráchala y di lo primero que te sepas en inglés. Ya está.


B. Si la chica es española: Acércate a ella dando muestras evidentes de que te gusta, coged el puntillo, bailad un poco y ya está.

C. Si la chica es de Bilbao : Deberás dar un triple mortal hacia atrás con giro lateral carpado desde fuera de su círculo impenetrable de amigas y caer en la parte del centro justo enfrente de ella con una rosa de Floristería, no de los chinos, en la boca, ni demasiado cerca ni demasiado lejos, sin haber derramado una sola gota de las dos copas que llevarás en la mano, una para ti, pero que debe ser de su agrado, y otra para ella, con su bebida favorita, la cual tendrás que adivinar. En los segundos siguientes al aterrizaje deberás demostrar que hablas unos 4 idiomas, intercalarás chistes de buen gusto y comentarios ingeniosos y la piropearás con delicadeza pero sin ñoñería. Si es posible, saca en la conversación (si es que aún te escucha) ese BMW deportivo descapotable que no tienes y que no has sacado porque no bebes cuando conduces y/o ese apartamento que no tienes y que está en el Mediterráneo.Dependiendo de tu edad estarás empezando o acabando Ingeniería de Caminos o Telecomuncaciones, o estarás en tu segunda carrera, la cual estudias a distancia en los ratos libres que te deja tu importante trabajo de director general de una empresa americana, aunque lo de ser psicólogo o psiquiatra también puede funcionar muy bien. Muy importante, los callos de las manos son de jugar al Golf en Basozábal. Además, eres el mejor excursionista, te sabes perfectamente todas las rutas posibles de paseos por tierras vascas y conoces a la perfección la historia de cada monumento. Por supuesto, no hay rincón de Donosti del que no conozcas su mejor pintxo. El techno es una palabra que para ti no existe, a ti lo que te gusta es bailar y escuchar música romántica, ah, y 'pillar olas'. Tendrás suerte si te dice "muxus" al despedirse. Será un indicio muy positivo si en esta primera toma de contacto habéis intercambiado mails.

Documentación necesaria: Análisis que acrediten que no estás contagiado por ninguna enfermedad de transmisión sexual, Carnet del club de tenis/paddel, tarjeta color oro (algunos sprays son muy eficaces), una foto tuya en el polo norte con todo el equipo de 'Al filo de lo imposible', resguardo del título 'El más guapo de la Uni' o, en su defecto, 'El más guapo del club marítimo de Zarautz'. 

Hay excepciones, pero es mejor que le envíes un e-mail a Elsa Pataky pidiéndole matrimonio, la probabilidad de que te conteste afirmativamente es sensiblemente mayor. Suerte


----------



## Ancient Warrior (21 Dic 2022)

Vamos ...a día de hoy este post sería motivo de burla .....en este presente ya no se liga para tener novia .


----------



## Ancient Warrior (21 Dic 2022)

Viajo por el espacio y tiempo ..
Más estos días con la visita de los 3 espíritus del pasado ..presente y futuro


----------



## Topacio (21 Dic 2022)

manolete sino sabes torear paque te metes...


----------



## GT5 (21 Dic 2022)

Lo dije muchas veces y aquí lo tenéis. Badoo en esa época era la hostia por muchos motivos, algo que seguramente no se volverá a ver.


----------



## Ancient Warrior (21 Dic 2022)

GT5 dijo:


> Lo dije muchas veces y aquí lo tenéis. Badoo en esa época era la hostia, algo que seguramente no se volverá a ver.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1300586



Tengo que darte la razón


----------



## Leon_de_Nemea (21 Dic 2022)

Es como preguntar ¿donde hace más frio, en el Yukon o en Alaska?
Lo mismo es,...


----------

